# Mass Air Flow Sensor



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

I've got a 2012 Altima SL with 65k miles. Recently the service engine light came on and when checked for codes, I was told it was my MAF. I ordered a replacement ($25) and switched them out. However, after a week of runnin fine, the service engine reappeared with the same occasional idling problem as before. 
Could the new sensor really be bad or is it something else you think? If something else what/how do I check? 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A $25 MAF?
Used?
From eBay?

If that's the case, wouldn't trust it any farther than I could throw the whole car.

A real, new MAF costs a lot more than $25.


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I had just read that there were certain aftermarket sensors out there that were no good. But I thought at the time that for $25, I'd give it a shot. 
The part is from CarParts.com. 
Any suggestions on where to get a new one? 
Thanks again


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had to check, because I could not believe you could get one so cheap. Pretty wild when the same part type on the same site can have a tenfold price difference. Hopefully you kept your original. Try to give it a cleaning with some quality sensor cleaner. Keep in mind that when a fault is detected its not always that the sensor is bad, there can be something that it is detecting. Are you sure you reinstalled it properly? Are the connectors good? No corrosion to be seen? Did you check your air filter? Is it possible you have an exhaust problem? Has the car been losing power? There is an outside chance your catalytic is clogged. You may want to have it checked. 
As to where to buy another... well your posted site has lots of offerings you just picked the cheapest by far. RockAuto has a bunch as well in the 100+ range, and of course you could pay lots for one at a dealership. Good luck. Hope you get it sorted out without too much pain in the wallet.


----------



## psayre83 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeh, pretty crazy how cheap. Hoping that's the issue as I'm about to order another. 
And I have cleaned both the sensor and filter. I double checked installation and wires, etc...no corrosion or issues from what I can see. As for the car loosing power, it just sputters at idle occasionally. 
Hopefully after the second sensor comes in then the problem will be resolved. 
Thanks!


----------



## jbing27 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Mine is doing the same thing.*

2011 Altima S, 89k miles. got the p0101 code and I replaced the sensor. I bought one on line for $25 too. I'm getting the code again. Today my wife was driving it and it started sagging, sputtering, and losing power. Did you resolve your problem? Was it the cheap sensor?


----------

